# Its not the first one.........



## rdnkmedic (Oct 15, 2013)

But it is the first one I felt was worthy of sharing. A couple of weeks ago Brentwin offered a pot call tutorial to all of us. Well...I have the fever now. Melanie says it's just another fever. Thanks for the the tutorial. These are really fun and easy to make. As you can see its #9 but it is my best effort so far. Just wanted to let Brent know his tutorial works.

It is an ERC pot with slate over glass. The striker is purpleheart with a curly sweet gum head. Finished with high gloss polyurethane.

C&C always welcome. It even makes a noise that sounds like a turkey. Thanks for looking. Thanks for the tutorial. 




Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like you have it down, nice looking pot and striker. 

Roy


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 15, 2013)

That looks really good Kevin! It definitely looks like you have it down.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 15, 2013)

All I can say is "damn, I must be a great teacher" :rotflmao3:

Seriously, great looking call. See, like I said, it's not rocket science.

Ok Dave, now it's your turn to make one.

Brent


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

Great looking call!



Andrew


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 15, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> All I can say is "damn, I must be a great teacher" :rotflmao3:
> 
> Seriously, great looking call. See, like I said, it's not rocket science.
> 
> ...



The concept is not hard at all. Getting all the pieces to come together in the right combination is the hard part. That is why you are seeing call #9 instead of call #1. Call #1 works but it is FUGLY!


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 15, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is "damn, I must be a great teacher" :rotflmao3:
> ...



It definately takes some experimentation to get your look and sound down pat.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 15, 2013)

Nope! A'int happenin..........


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2013)

That's a fine piece of fine woodworking.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2013)

That looks great, Kevin! The finish looks to be smooth as glass.

As for the first 8, they were obviously prototypes... Each changed and refined until you perfected the design. A lessor craftsman would have just launched into making them!

(FWIW... I've made a bunch of fugly 'prototypes'!)


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 15, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That looks great, Kevin! The finish looks to be smooth as glass.
> 
> As for the first 8, they were obviously prototypes... Each changed and refined until you perfected the design. A lessor craftsman would have just launched into making them!
> 
> (FWIW... I've made a bunch of fugly 'prototypes'!)



Thanks Doc. Prototype is a good word. Designer firewood also comes to mind. It just takes a minute to get all the kinks ironed out.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2013)

Great job Kevin  Like Doc said the finish is spot on.
Turner, call maker, Barbecue sauce maker - whats next? 
Scott


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 15, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great job Kevin  Like Doc said the finish is spot on.
> Turner, call maker, Barbecue sauce maker - whats next?
> Scott



Jack of all trades , master of none, I guess. Just trying to find my niche I suppose. Thanks for all the kudos guys. It means a lot.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> .... Just trying to find my niche I suppose. ....



You've managed to save a life or three along the way and have been there for countless people in some of their worst hours on this planet. That's a pretty important niche but the woodworking is also an important role to help you maintain your sanity. So I guess you could say one niche serves another. I'd say you got the niche thing covered.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, Kevin.


----------

